# Italy's 25th round



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Treviso-Siena *110-100* 
Udine - Trieste *78-86* 
V. Bologna - Rome *76-84* 
Roseto - Fabriano *78-56* 
Avellino - Biella *97-86* 
Livorno - Reggio Calabria *61-67* 
Cantù - Naples *79-73* 
Pesaro - F.Bologna *89-82* 
Varese - Milan *73-81*

Top scorer
*Alphonso Ford* (Siena) _34_ points 

Top rebounds
*Mirsad Turkcan* (Siena) _15_

Points-win-lose 
Treviso *46* 23 3 
Cantù *40* 20 6 
Siena *36* 18 8 
Rome *36* 18 8 
Milan *30* 15 11 
Roseto *30* 15 11 
Trieste *28* 14 12 
Fortitudo Bologna *26* 13 13 
Reggio Calabria *26* 13 13 
Naples *26* 13 13 
Pesaro *24* 12 14 
Biella *22* 11 15 
Virtus Bologna *22* 11 15 
Varese *20* 10 16 
Avellino *18* 9 17 
Udine *16* 8 18 
Livorno *16* 8 18 
Fabriano *6* 3 23


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*ESAKE Gameday 20*

Another interesting gameday in Greece. 

Ionikos despite being behind Makedonikos all along the game, they made a comeback in no time and grabbed the win in Kozani 77-80 (Liadelis 27-Vetoulas 27)

PAOK beat Irakleio fairly easily in Pylaia 97-76 (Kommatos 32)

Bottom Near East beats easily Aris who without Solomon is a ghost-team: 79-66 (Papanikolopoulos 21, Karagoutis 19-Nikolaidis 22).

And Iraklis (the team with the lowest budget in the league) beats Panathinaikos 79-78. The score was 76-78 with a few seconds to go. Sofoklis Schortsianitis makes the basket and receives the foul. Scores the free throw and gives the victory to the Thessalonikians. McDonald made a turnoverat the last possesion.
(Pavlidis21, Diamantidis 17-McDonald 15-Balogiannis 14, in 13').

And there is more to come:
Peristeri-OSFP
Panionios-AEK
Maroussi-Olympia Larissa.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Good to see Iraklis beating PAO... 
I thought that with Bodiromba gone they would play a more attractive bball but they aren't (last year they played anti-bball too) .... they shoot 3 pointers all the time and Fotsis and Middleton are too soft inside...
Good work Obradovic!!!!!!!
I am definately not a fan of Obradovic bball filosofy..... one of the most overrated coaches ever IMO......With a budget like the one PAO has even i would have made a better and more balanced team......
Hopefully AEKara will be the new leader of ESAKE today...  
Ohhh by the way if you wanna have a good laugh check this out:
http://www.greenwebfans.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3320 
I like this one especially:
morty13

Advanced member

Joined: 25 Apr 2002
Posts: 209
Location: Ê.ÐÁÔÉÓÓÉÁ
Posted: Sat 22 Mar , 2003 19:57 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TI THA GINI ME TA RAPAKIA RE GAMOTO ? PERNI O AXRISTOS O McDONALD DIO EPITHESIS KAI TIS KANI SAN TIN MAPA TOU! DLD TI THA GINI ? THA KSANAERTHOUN OI EPOXES GIAOURTION STA AERODROMIA? EKEI TO PANE?

muahahhahha


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Yup! Another surprise (?)

Panionios-AEK 85-76 (Diamantopoulos 23, Sklavos20-Dikoudis 16)

and at the other game:

Maroussi-Olympia 86-78 (Oliver 20-Nesby 23)


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Good to see Iraklis beating PAO...
> I thought that with Bodiromba gone they would play a more attractive bball but they aren't (last year they played anti-bball too) .... they shoot 3 pointers all the time and Fotsis and Middleton are too soft inside...
> Good work Obradovic!!!!!!!
> ...


These kind of forums are wikkid! There are some very funny posts. Thanks for the link. Is there any erciyes or Psychasthenia7 at this forum. I won't be able to come across another luno.........

I'm sorry for your AEK, suspect. This year's championship though, is the most interesting EVER! All results are possible. Nice games with lots of show too. And the greek players are taking the role of the protagonist back. Just look at the top scorers of today's games (in my previous 2 posts). They are almost exclusively greek players. Let's hope this will bring more fans to the gyms.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm sorry I'm using this thread for posting the ongoings of the greek league, but I thoight it is better to have a unified thread for the european domestic leagues, instead of opening new ones for every one separately. 

PS/OT: Is there any chance to see Virtus Roma in EL next year?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi guys

Yup , nice game today in Rome between Virtus Rome and Treviso ! *86-80* with a great Antony Parker and Myers for Rome and a good Tyus Edney for Treviso.

SCORE

Virtus Roma: Bonora 3 (0-0, 1-1), Jenkins 15 (4-8, 0-4), Zanelli ne, Tonolli (0-1), Righetti 8 (0-2, 2-3), Myers 23 (3-7, 4-7), Santiago 12 (5-10), Tusek 6 (0-1, 2-6), Parker 19 (5-6, 1-3), Cipolat ne. 

Benetton Treviso: Edney 20 (7-13, 1-4), Langdon 10 (0-6, 3-8), Marconato 8 (3-4), Garbajosa 16 (5-8, 0-3), Nicola 5 (0-0, 1-4), Pittis 9 (4-8), Bulleri 12 (3-6, 1-1), Loncar (0-2), Markoishvili (0-2), Soltau ne. 

2 pts: V: 17-35; B: 22-49 
3 pts: V: 10-24; B: 6-21 
FT: V: 22-29; B: 18-29 
Rebs: V: 35 (Santiago 10); B: 45 (Edney 8) 
Ast: V: 13 (Myers 4); B: 10 (Nicola 5) 
5 Fouls: Nicola, Bulleri 


Tomorrow the others matchs 

Gretz


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Diamantopoulos did it again!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

And here is the other reason that AEK lost. Vaggelis Sklavos.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Good to see Iraklis beating PAO...
> I thought that with Bodiromba gone they would play a more attractive bball but they aren't (last year they played anti-bball too) .... they shoot 3 pointers all the time and Fotsis and Middleton are too soft inside...
> Good work Obradovic!!!!!!!
> ...


I think I will register to that site only to make fun of the "vazeles" lol
Anyway I agree with you, Obradovic is definitely over rated. His teams play horribly during the regular season but they win most of their big games. He relies too much on 3 point shooters (Jonny Rogers who was like 40 years old or something was a very important player in the team the last few years even though he could hardly run the court, now he has replaced him with younger players like Fotsis and Suza) and he insists on using some players that are worthless (does anyone remember Ismael Santos, he was supposed to be the next spanish basketball star).
He has buried Lazaros Papadopoulos on the bench and I think it really is a shame, because if Papadopoulos played for any other tem he would be the best center in the league. I really don't think Andrew Betts is that much better than Lazos.
But he has won some titles so nobody can tell him anything before the season ends.


----------

